# my wife has passed away



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have had several people inquiring about my wife passing away and it is true. She died early friday morning in my arms after a 3 year battle with metastatic breast cancer.
3 weeks ago i took her to the ER with a migrane headache that had lasted 4 days. While we were in the ER the second night she had a massive seizure. They quickly got her in to do a PETT scan and xrays and found out it had spread to her brain. They gave her 2 weeks to live without doing anything and maybe a few months with brain radiation. She opted to do radiation to try and buy a little more time with her kids but it wasnt much. She fought very hard to battle it and left a huge impact on a lot of people. Thank you for all the prayers and support. The viewing is in Clinton tonight and the internment is at the syracuse cemetery at noon on wednesday morning. Here is a link to her obituary.
http://www.standard.net/Obituaries/2015/05/18/Jamie-Joe-Abshire.html


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow. My heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

No words are adequate here. I'm so sorry for your loss. I will continue to pray for your family's comfort!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Sincere condolences to you, your children and all who love your wife and family. She sounds like a neat lady. One day you will see her again.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Nothing one can say to ease- my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, I am truly sorry, thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Sincere condolences to you and your family for your loss.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very sorry to hear. Thoughts and prayers brother.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss....


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I am truly sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers for gods love and healing to you and your family.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very sorry to hear of your loss.


-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, am thinking about you and your family.
Attended the funeral of my Mom's little sister on Saturday that passed away of breast cancer. Wish we could find a cure for that cancer that robs so many families of time together.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Very sorry to hear about your loss also.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm sorry for this, cancer sucks.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm truly sorry for your loss. May you and your family find some peace in this tragedy.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Best wishes to you and your family at this time of loss.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear this. I hope you and your family will find comfort and peace.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

sorry to hear prayers sent


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My condolences man.

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Im so sorry Lunkerhunter.Prayers to you and your family.We are all brothers here, if you need anything let us know.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. This cancer stuff is pure evil :-x


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry man......If there was anything I could possibly do to help you out let me know.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Definitely a tough loss and there is probably no way I could ever understand how hard it is to deal with such a loss....

....with that being said, your wife's passing will hopefully spur the rest of us on and others that knew her to be more aware of the breast cancer epidemic and ultimately help others in the future avoid, overcome, and maybe even find a cure for it!

May God bless you in this tough time!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Cancer really does suck. Prayers to your family.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

so so sorry. I have lost almost more people than I can count to cancer. I hate it and hate the thought of what you and your family are going through.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Our prayers are with you and yours!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear - may you and your family be strengthened and blessed with peace of mind at this difficult time.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Dang brother, so so sorry for your loss. Hope you and your kids are comforted in your time of need, please do not hesitate to let us know if there is something we can do to help ease the burden.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My condolences LH2!


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Im so sorry Lunkerhunter.Prayers to you and your family.We are all brothers here, *if you need anything let us know*.


Just a thought:

Here is a link to the obituary: http://www.standard.net/Obituaries/2...e-Abshire.html

And I would like to add this line from the end:
In lieu of flowers the family suggest donations be made to an America First account # 27069582 under Ken Cross to help with Jamie's medical expenses.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Just a thought:
> 
> Here is a link to the obituary: http://www.standard.net/Obituaries/2...e-Abshire.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for adding this bowgy. All of the flowers and arrangements were donated by a client of kens. They decided to ask for the trust fund instead of everyone bringing flowers.
The first portion of the fundraiser and donations are going to pay towards the mountain of un-covered medical expenses. That showed up after insurance and the remainder it is going into trust funds for my kids. 
People i have never met or seen from 25 years came last night. She touched so many peoples lives it is hard to imagine.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Im going to post a sticky of Bowgys post In the everything else forum.God bless you and yours Lunkerhunter!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. My thoughts and prayers are for you as well.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss, you will see her again someday.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I really feel for your kids. Lost my mom the same way. One day she had a seizure, 4 weeks later she was gone. Hope they deal with it better then I did.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

God bless Brody. Prayers for you and your family.

.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I feel for you and your kids.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your wife's passing. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your children.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about this LH, my deepest condolences and thoughts and prayers sent...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------

